# Gas for 2015 Murano?



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I am waiting on delivery of my 2015 Murano Platinum. Browsing the owners manual seems to indicate the car is OK with regular unleaded gasoline. 

My understanding is that this is the same engine as my 2009 LE which had a sticker in the filler cap that recommended Premium unleaded. 

What gives? I don't mind saving a little money on gas but I want to make sure I'm feeding this thing properly.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan use to put "premium fuel recommended" on most vehicles with the VQ engines and later changed it to "premium fuel recommended for maximum performance." The bottom line is unless it says "premium fuel is required," it will run just fine on 87 octane; Consumer Reports has been preaching that for years! My Pathfinder has a VQ40DE and I've tried both premium 93 octane and 87 octane and didn't see any difference in mileage or performance between the two, so I use nothing but 87 octane anymore.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info. It's going to feel weird buying the cheap gas.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll get used to it.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I probably will. If the car ever gets here.


----------



## joesatch (Feb 13, 2015)

87 will gum up the injectors use premium


----------



## KSagal (Feb 18, 2014)

joesatch said:


> 87 will gum up the injectors use premium


I find this interesting. The high octane gas ignites at a higher temperature. It does not have anything to do with the detergent nature of the additives.

I realize that some marketing, and potentially some oil companies do put different levels of detergent additives into different blends of octane fuels, not not all high octane fuels have more detergents.

The higher ignition temperature has to do with timing, valving, and the avoidance of knock from engines that run hotter in the ignition chamber. The high octane fuel prevents or reduces pre ignition.

So, please educate me. How does the octane rating of the fuel affect the gum in the injectors?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

joesatch said:


> 87 will gum up the injectors use premium


87 octane fuel will NOT gum up the injectors!


----------

